# Swedish distributor Xecuter?



## 4nders (Sep 26, 2018)

Do anyone know about any swedish site, or a site that can deliver SX Pro to sweden?
Can't find any trusted site.

Thanks in advance!

// 4nders


----------



## 4nders (Sep 26, 2018)

^^
No swedes here today!?


----------



## isoboy (Sep 26, 2018)

Busy patrolling the streets.


----------



## filfat (Sep 26, 2018)

4nders said:


> ^^
> No swedes here today!?


From one Swede to another, buy your games instead Anders.


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Sep 26, 2018)

4nders said:


> Do anyone know about any swedish site, or a site that can deliver SX Pro to sweden?
> Can't find any trusted site.
> 
> Thanks in advance!
> ...


https://www.shop01media.com/se/TX-SXP-Xecuter-SX-Pro-Switch-se?search=sx


----------



## Panne (Sep 26, 2018)

Like The Real Jdbye posted shop01media.com is good but i live in Sweden and ordred from here (Germany). Free and fast shipping:

https://www.online-trends.net/destore/xecuter-sx-pro.html


----------



## Shadowfied (Sep 26, 2018)

Shop01media worked for me.


----------



## 4nders (Sep 26, 2018)

The Real Jdbye said:


> https://www.shop01media.com/se/TX-SXP-Xecuter-SX-Pro-Switch-se?search=sx





Panne said:


> Like The Real Jdbye posted shop01media.com is good but i live in Sweden and ordred from here (Germany). Free and fast shipping:
> 
> https://www.online-trends.net/destore/xecuter-sx-pro.html



Thanks guys!!


----------



## Kurt117 (Sep 26, 2018)

shop01media is too expensive lol.
sx pro should be max 40€/400sek.


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Sep 26, 2018)

Kurt117 said:


> shop01media is too expensive lol.
> sx pro should be max 40€/400sek.


That's the downside, they're one of the most expensive sites around. But at least they are trustable. They were originally based in Sweden but it seems like they have moved their warehouse to Poland.


----------



## Enlapse (Sep 26, 2018)

If I am not wrong, I found the SXPRO for about 25€ in a spanish site (trustable, since I bought there before) a couple weeks ago. So maybe you should give it a try if you are willing to spend less.


----------

